# Cichlids for Planted Tanks



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

I’d like to keep some cichlids, either African or South American, in my heavily planted tank. I understand they have a reputation for tearing up and digging up plants. Can anyone recommend a cichlid that won’t behave this way? Thanks!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have kept a trio of Kribensis or Pelvicachromis Pulcher without plant uprooting issues.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

There are also many varieties of Apisto's that would do well in a planted tank.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Lateacara (SA)
Discus (SA)
Angelfish (SA)
Pelvicachromis (Africa)
Apistogramma (SA)

I've seen hard water planted tanks with Tanganyika species. You use vals and ferns to aquascape.

HTH


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

So Tanganyikas won’t uproot the plants? 

Hard water is easy, I’ve already got some.  Mainly I’m worried about a huge mess.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

There are some sand sifting species such as Xenotilapia:








though if you add them after the vals and ferns have been established, they won't do much damage. Vals grow by runners, so once established, they usually don't get 100% uprooted. Ferns are best attached to rocks. 
There are shell-dwellers like this Brevis species that you think would bother the sand, but NOPE! They live in shells:








There are also larger species that could uproot plants by sheer size, but those are not usually sold in the hobby. Just ask whoever is selling if you aren't sure. 
Tanganyikans are AWESOME cichlids. Their life history strategies are all different and very interesting.

If you get large bruisers like many Central American cichlids, yup those will uproot plants. Mbuna (Malawi cichlids from Africa) aren't good with plants because thats their food source. Tanganyikans and many small SA cichlids are great with plants. Tangs are not usually kept with them because you're very limited in plant species since they fish need hard water. Most plants need soft water.

Anywho, I suggested tangs b/c no one ever does them. I've seen a beautiful planted tang tank at a LFS. Do your homework and it won't be that hard.

GL!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Some other ideas:

nannacara (SA)
keyhole cichlids (SA)
pseudocrenilabrus (african (non rift lake) mouthbrooders)

There are several pelvicachromis species that are interesting and several color morphs within the species. I really enjoy the p. taeniatus. I have 3 different color morphs. They have been hardy and one pair has been very easy to breed.

Right now I'm pushing the boundaries with my thorichthys ellioti. They are similar to a firemouth but stay a bit smaller. They are not digging in the substrate yet, but they are still juveniles and are not breeding.


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

I personally like south/central american cichlids like German Blue Rams, Angelfish, Altum Angels (spectacular in a biotope setup), Apistos, Red devils, Firemouths, Midas, Convicts, Green terrors, Keyholes, Discus, Chessboards, Agassizs', Cockatoos, etc.


----------

